# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual a principal função do escumador ?

## João Magano



----------


## João Carecho

O escumador serve para remover da água substâncias orgânicas antes de estas serem mineralizadas, ou seja transformadas em substâncias inorgânicas: amónia (NH4), nitrito (NO2) e nitrato (NO3). Dessa forma, alívia o trabalho das bactérias aeróbias que constituem o filtro biológico. Impede também a acumulação de compostos orgânicos em altas concentrações, que conduziriam ao desequilíbrio do aquário e consequente morte dos seus habitantes.

Os compostos orgânicos existentes na água do aquário - aminoácidos, proteínas, lípidos, carbohidratos entre outros - provém dos restos de alimentação, excreções e matéria orgânica em decomposição. Para além destes compostos, também alguns compostos inorgânicos (como o cobre e o ferro), importantes para o metabolismo dos organismos, são removidos. Torna-se assim importante fazer mudanças parciais de água regularmente para repor estes compostos.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço

João Carecho  :SbPoiss:

----------

